# how to config PF as router and source based routing



## kivi_kmitl (May 4, 2010)

i have 4 wan links and i want to use PF as router.
i want to config source based routing using Port number and protocol

example policy

- Port 80, 20, 21, 443 routed by interface1
- Port 1-1023 routed by interface2
- Port 1024-65535 routed by interface3

how do i config this policy but i don't use NAT. i want to use PF replace the old router (static routing).
_
route-to , dup-to , reply-to_ can do my policy ?



> if1 = "em1"
> if2 = "em2"
> if3 = "em3"
> if4 = "em4"
> ...



for this code , i can't achieve my policy
please help me to solve my problem


many many thanks
(i apologize that my english is not too good)


----------

